# FTP User in einem Verzeichnis einsperren



## sumsebum (14. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

ist es möglich den FTP Usern nur ein bestimmtes verzeichnis zugänglich zu machen?

Der User mit dem Admin kommt ja überall hin, kann man dem aber auch nur  im web einen bestimmten Ordner zuweisen (so ähnlich wie das mit den normalen Usern ist).

Hintergrund ist wir haben eine Software die wir vermieten, die user sollten nur Zugang zu Ihrem Verzeichnis haben /templates etc. der rest des webs soll tabu sein.

MfG

Rene


----------



## Till (14. Mai 2008)

Du könntest versuchen das root Verzechnis der User in der proftpd.conf datei von ~ auf z.B. ~/web/templates zu ändern (mir fällt der Name der Config Direktive gerade nicht ein, es gibt aber nur eine mit dem Wert ~


----------



## sumsebum (14. Mai 2008)

naja wir haben ersmal etwas anders gelöst, einfach die template_dir per mount auf das verz /user/webx_xx gemounted.

Die sache von Dir ist aber einiges eleganter, probiere ich morgen mal aus.

Danke Till

MfG

Rene


----------

